
10gen is now MongoDB, Inc. - larvaetron
http://www.mongodb.com/press/10gen-announces-company-name-change-mongodb-inc
======
mcgwiz
Far more interesting blog post by their CEO here:

[http://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/whats-
name](http://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/whats-name)

------
clarkevans
I'd love to know the rationale for this and especially how they will enforce
their trademark. In particular, I've heard that open source projects named
after their company find their trademark hard to enforce, and trademark
enforcement sometimes causes a new name for the "community edition" of their
products.

~~~
skyebook
This is a little different though, as the company is named after the product
now.. I don't know of any for-profit companies that have done this but the
Blender Foundation has gotten on just fine.

~~~
nonchalance
Actually, Blackberry Ltd did this very recently (used to be called Research in
Motion)

~~~
pbreit
I think the reference was to companies supporting open source projects.

------
antirez
This is a smart move if they intend to really focus on _just_ MongoDB. For a
company that wants to ship more than a product in the same area to have an
"upper level" brand makes more sense IMHO.

~~~
coldtea
I don't see it hurting Oracle that much.

The can just name their new products "MongoDB this" and "MongoBD that".

And 10gen wasn't much of a brand name to begin with. Very few people knew it
or remembered what it was, whereas tons have heard of "MongoDB".

~~~
functional_test
Oracle? =)

Initially I had the same thought as the parent post, but this is a good point.
No one ever really heard about 10gen; it was always MongoDB. Their events were
always Mongo titled (MongoDB Days) and even their emails are @mongodb.com. In
a way it was already their primary brand, might as well make it official.

------
hyc_symas
In other news, all documents pertaining to the name change have disappeared
after being stored away in a MongoDB cluster.

------
kirab
I’ll probably buy a support subscription sooner or later. Feels nicer to buy
it from MongoDB "itself" than from some unknown 10gen :-) Psychology is a
strange beast.

~~~
nasalgoat
I would hazard to say that a support contract is essential if you plan on
using MongoDB at any sort of scale. I speak from vast experience.

------
Quai
In Norwegian, "Mongo" is a (ugly) slang word that means the same as
"retarded".

------
ranman
Also an amusing blog post from the CTO:
[http://blog.mongodb.org/post/59489943730/todays-
news](http://blog.mongodb.org/post/59489943730/todays-news)

------
maxdemarzi
Should have take a play from Snoop and gone with MongoLion.

------
systems
i am surprised they didnt just go for mongo i notice they already own
mongo.com

~~~
christkv
because mongo is an offensive word in a lot of countries

~~~
outside1234
really - which ones? (just curious)

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
It's very offensive in German.

~~~
danellis
So how does that affect its usage in Germany? It's hard to imagine English
speaking companies being comfortable with using, say, RetardDB.

------
fritzy
This may be related.
[https://twitter.com/fritzy/status/367532797356826624](https://twitter.com/fritzy/status/367532797356826624)

I found it odd (not wrong, just unusual) that an open source project would
purchase ad promotions like promoted tweets, rather than the company itself.
This may be a move to make things like this less awkward.

------
cdibona
There's a notion that companies named after their open source project are more
likely to succeed commercially than those that are not. So from that
perspective, good for MongoDB. Of course I can come up with a number of
counter examples....

~~~
eksith
I don't think it's confined to just open source projects.

E.G. RIM is now BlackBerry Ltd. There are a many reasons why this is the case,
but chief among them is that usually the product outpaces the clout of the
company/organization (for better or for worse). When that happens, it does
make some sense to adopt the product name.

------
toblender
This is great, I'm tired of typing tengen instead of 10gen into the search
bar...

------
williwu
Sort of like RIM -> BlackBerry.

